# Blindfold Fridrich



## badmephisto (Feb 14, 2008)

I got a little interested into doing a Rubik's cube using the Fridrich method blindfolded. I know it's been done, but more specifically i am worried about exactly how it was done. If I plan hard I can at most do xCross, and the most i've done (I haven't tried TOO much, but from what I tried) I could do cross and 2 F2L pairs. But after that, there was just too many moves to keep track of it.

My question is,are there are any tricks to doing this? Or is it basically just a brute force thing, go through it, keep track of all the moves and go piece by piece? How is it done?


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2008)

http://cube.garron.us/BLD/speed/index.htm


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 14, 2008)

cool link. so basically there are no tricks, just have to trace everything through. That's quite impressive to hold all of that in your head... One part I did find useful was the orientation of edges/corners that is done in a way that does not actually permute the pieces, but changes the orientation, mostly using commutators. Thats a good idea


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2008)

Jepp, trace it all. Geir Ugelstad from Norway was doing this = speed blindfold in competiton until they (WCA board) removed it as a official event. Last time was in Helsinki a year ago. The rule are normally 2 hrs inspection time and then it is as a normal speedsolve but blindfolded. WR is 22-24 seconds something but it is not Geir, someone else (can't remember) broke his 27 something, in Helsinki he had two tries of 24 seconds =)

Geir was using a method where he tried to do F2L in four operations using as few turns as possible. Most of his inspection time was to find a short F2L, that makes the tracing for the LL algs easier.

I have done speed blind for 2x2x2. Rule: 15 minutes for inspection. My best is sub 10 seconds (9,xx) Used the EG method then. Anyone who challange that?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 14, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I have done speed blind for 2x2x2. Rule: 15 minutes for inspection. My best is sub 10 seconds (9,xx) Used the EG method then. Anyone who challange that?


Didn't several people get sub-10 including inspection, Erik something like 3.55 seconds?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2008)

Kenneth, people do speed-bld in the 2x2 BLD event in the weekly comp.. And that's including inspection. Eriks 3.55 also included inspection or "memorization".


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 14, 2008)

that's a pretty hefty websiteXO


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I have done speed blind for 2x2x2. Rule: 15 minutes for inspection. My best is sub 10 seconds (9,xx) Used the EG method then. Anyone who challange that?
> ...



Yes, I have done that too (not 3.55 but sub 10 =). But it is pure luck. You cannot do that for any scramble. Ok, you can use normal BLD and memo + solve in around 30 sec average but the solving part is really hard to do in sub 10 using BLD methods.

My 9.xx was a scramble where I did not see the whole solve without tracing turns, last U turn is the worst if you do not know exactly what your algs does.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 14, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Jepp, trace it all. Geir Ugelstad from Norway was doing this = speed blindfold in competiton until they (WCA board) removed it as a official event.


I'm trying to bring it back. However, the WCA is currently considering a different system for handling events, so that will influence thow this is adopted.

Actually, I think it was never official. It simply was not on the list of events that were made official by inclusion into the regulations (but multi was).



Kenneth said:


> Last time was in Helsinki a year ago. The rule are normally 2 hrs inspection time and then it is as a normal speedsolve but blindfolded. WR is 22-24 seconds something but it is not Geir, someone else (can't remember) broke his 27 something, in Helsinki he had two tries of 24 seconds =)


Clement holds the current "official" world record. And if this ever comes back, inspection will be MUCH shorter...



Kenneth said:


> I have done speed blind for 2x2x2. Rule: 15 minutes for inspection. My best is sub 10 seconds (9,xx) Used the EG method then. Anyone who challange that?


I once tried speed BLD with Guimond, was really slow.


----------

